# Central Oregon 500 Ride



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Registration is now open for the 2013 Central Oregon 500. Ride 5 of the best centuries in Central Oregon. the rides are led by local ride guides and all start and finish in Bend Oregon. This is a great way to kick start your summer riding or to get in some good training for the STP.
Quick ride summary
6/5/2013 Ride around Mt Bachelor
6/6/2013 Crooked river canyon
6/7/2013 Paulina Lake and back
6/8/2013 Smith Rock State Park and Sisters option
6/9/2013 Mackenzie Pass, possibly the best ride in the State !

See the links for more info and please post any questions you may have.

Central Oregon 500+
Central Oregon 500 in Bend, OR on 2013-06-05 | Cycling Events and Mtn Biking Events | MapMyRide
Central Oregon 500 cycling event | Facebook
[email protected]


----------

